# Hoppinmaddness builds



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats it for now


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*que onda*



hoppinmaddness said:


> Thats it for now


what up Irvin,gonna get stupid with it or que?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

text me buddy lookin good like the paint on the green truck


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

@tingo u know it bro workin on my monte carlo rite now ill get som pics l8tr

@phxkstm thanks ill hit u up


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo*



hoppinmaddness said:


>




yo paint job came out clean wey.I like it.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

@ tingo thanks bro heres som outsids pics







before rims wer painted

(after) should hav this finished by tomarro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Before








After


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got a new ride


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

TTT :rimshot:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Im really liking that trokita hoppinmadness. Whammy pump is lookin good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ART2ROLL said:


> Im really liking that trokita hoppinmadness. Whammy pump is lookin good.


X2!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hoppinmaddess,Where you at in AZ?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hoppinmaddess,Where you at in AZ?


West phx


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X3!


ART2ROLL said:


> Im really liking that trokita hoppinmadness. Whammy pump is lookin good.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> TTT :rimshot:


nice truck.. cool name.. welcome bro..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> nice truck.. cool name.. welcome bro..


Thanks


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Next on the bench


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Next on the bench


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man I SAY HOPPINMADNESS IS ROOKIE OF THE YEAR !!!! He came here with a good attitude and only asked a few questions then before we knew it he was comin out SWANGIN! Hoppers and show cars. And he only gettin better!!! 

See homies this is,why we cabt hate when people come here and ask questions ! Show sone love and step back see what they do with the knowledge . . . Then talk shit. But ny Lil homie right here is puttin it,down for AZ and the hopping crowd! 

I GIVE HIM HIS PROPS . . . HOW BOUT YALL ???


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Next on the bench


Great choice of ride,homie.Keep us posted.We gotta work on tryin to organize more shows in AZ.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Man I SAY HOPPINMADNESS IS ROOKIE OF THE YEAR !!!! He came here with a good attitude and only asked a few questions then before we knew it he was comin out SWANGIN! Hoppers and show cars. And he only gettin better!!!
> 
> See homies this is,why we cabt hate when people come here and ask questions ! Show sone love and step back see what they do with the knowledge . . . Then talk shit. But ny Lil homie right here is puttin it,down for AZ and the hopping crowd!
> 
> I GIVE HIM HIS PROPS . . . HOW BOUT YALL ???



Thanks lux


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Great choice of ride,homie.Keep us posted.We gotta work on tryin to organize more shows in AZ.


Gotta buy some paint for my 51 bel air nd my 50 chevy p/u 
Any show comin up soon?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish,I think Hobbytown in Gilbert is going to do a Summer one,dunno for sure yet,but those dont charge to enter and they are voted on by the builders,which I think is hella kool.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I wish,I think Hobbytown in Gilbert is going to do a Summer one,dunno for sure yet,but those dont charge to enter and they are voted on by the builders,which I think is hella kool.


thats too far bro I dont drive yet


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You could ask Joe if you could ride with him,he's been to that one.:dunno:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Man I SAY HOPPINMADNESS IS ROOKIE OF THE YEAR !!!! He came here with a good attitude and only asked a few questions then before we knew it he was comin out SWANGIN! Hoppers and show cars. And he only gettin better!!!
> 
> See homies this is,why we cabt hate when people come here and ask questions ! Show sone love and step back see what they do with the knowledge . . . Then talk shit. But ny Lil homie right here is puttin it,down for AZ and the hopping crowd!
> 
> I GIVE HIM HIS PROPS . . . HOW BOUT YALL ???


yup Irvin been trying & going at it all year.mad love little homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What up homie nice builds in here


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Next on the bench


Kool start man.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks I'll post some mor updates later today


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Almost done wit this 62 hopper 









Also hav this mc im workin on


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The 62 looks great homie,Im no expert on hoppers,but are you gonna run the wires under the bumper,either way,it gets down to business,You do great work


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The 62 looks great homie,Im no expert on hoppers,but are you gonna run the wires under the bumper,either way,it gets down to business,You do great work


Yup jst needs clear nd chrome


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gonna be sick,bro!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Gonna be sick,bro!


Thanks jst gotta buy bmf


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got a new kit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice work homie


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Started makin an ls clip


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks good homie. add a little more plastic to the bottom to line up with the line in the body below the marker lights. Great job homie keep at it.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

got a new airbrush


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice new toy bro :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

TThanks bro 

Update on PURPLE kUSH


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You're really stepping up your game,that airbrush is a great deal,Hell I need one!Nomads coming along great,man.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You're really stepping up your game,that airbrush is a great deal,Hell I need one!Nomads coming along great,man.


Thanks bro now I need to buy some sharpies nd find a how to for woodgrain


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn fool you been gettin down !!! Everything looks good paints are sick


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Damn fool you been gettin down !!! Everything looks good paints are sick


Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

More updates on purple kush
First time using alclad chrome


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking killer cant wait to see this beauy


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Met8to said:


> Looking killer cant wait to see this beauy


Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Next in line


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> More updates on purple kush
> First time using alclad chrome


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

^2, that alclad looks great bro uffin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> ^2, that alclad looks great bro uffin:


Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

More updates gotta buy more alclad


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin great man!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Needed more space for a hydro setup so I cut out wats painted black


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Needed more space for a hydro setup so I cut out wats painted black


nice work bro! its lookin good!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice work bro! its lookin good!


Thnks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

First time doin blackwash in grill


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats and welcome stranger, to LUGK!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

This is gonna be the shit! Liking your builds!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damp rag, wipe the bars back clean and that grille will be sick! Gettin better and better Homie!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I love the 55, and the elco is cool too..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Diggin this build homie its looking nice much props homie ur doin ur thing with it fam


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> Damp rag, wipe the bars back clean and that grille will be sick! Gettin better and better Homie!!!


x2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Damp rag, wipe the bars back clean and that grille will be sick! Gettin better and better Homie!!!


co-signed:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks homies!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

New project


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> New project


now thats sick right there homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice project fam


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that bomb's gonna be SICK!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah it is!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks jst got som primer nd a swamp cooler for it


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Some rides I need to finish


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool,I see you changed the rims on the 41,nice.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Yup jst gotta find one more 

Any shows comin up?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets hop! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDmYhj1wWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Lets hop! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDmYhj1wWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 lol ahhhhaww! House call on the homie,, okay:thumbsup: we see you big Met! Hydro is scratching is head!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Next on the bench DIRTY MONEY


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Yup jst gotta find one more
> 
> Any shows comin up?


No I was gonna ask U the same thing.Im still waiting for the Hobbytown fall show.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Next on the bench DIRTY MONEY


Looking good,lot of work there!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good homie that build is gonna b sick!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Looking good homie that build is gonna b sick!


Thanks bro


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> More updates gotta buy more alclad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks bro

Heres more updates on the 51 bel air
Opened nd hinged jst gotta fix the little window on the door

















Closed up








Heres the paint ima use rootbeer brown wit a white top


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Next on the bench DIRTY MONEY


lookin good! gonna be bad ass!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Heres more updates on the 51 bel air
> Opened nd hinged jst gotta fix the little window on the door
> ...


sweet bro.. prop's on opening the doors.. the window should be an easy fix. is that white paint for an airbrush? cool !


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> sweet bro.. prop's on opening the doors.. the window should be an easy fix. is that white paint for an airbrush? cool !


thanks bro I hav to get back on.this one nd yda thats airbrush paint


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

GOt a clip for the elco yet? I knwo somebody who makes em narrow just for the elco.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Heres more updates on the 51 bel air
> Opened nd hinged jst gotta fix the little window on the door
> ...


hell yeah


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

love that nomad my boy got a bbj for you


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> GOt a clip for the elco yet? I knwo somebody who makes em narrow just for the elco.


No I havnt nd how much any pics


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Updates on DIRTY MONEY


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

50 p/u


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> sweet!


X 2


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> No I havnt nd how much any pics


You're now #2 that wants one. I'm hittign him as soon as it's a reasonable time of day and gettign specifics.



hoppinmaddness said:


> 50 p/u


Deeeezam!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks homies


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Updates on bel air
















Should be in primer later today


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

It was all goin well








Then this happened


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sux ,man that was looking great too.You'll get it next time


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn homie was lookin real good keep at it ull get it gotta try layin out patters myself know how to lay out a solid flaked out paint job even done a pearl paint job just gotta try layn patterns dat was lookin good an el camino is coming along good so far


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn homie was lookin real good keep at it ull get it gotta try layin out patters myself know how to lay out a solid flaked out paint job even done a pearl paint job just gotta try layn patterns dat was lookin good an el camino is coming along good so far


Thanks bro gonna put it in brake fluid nd start over


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn man, that was lookin good to.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hey now thats a nice pic.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


>


This gonna b sweet homie dig the name


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks 

The homie tingo hookin it up wit a sick interior


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Thanks
> 
> The homie tingo hookin it up wit a sick interior


Killer wagon:guns:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Killer wagon:guns:


X 2:machinegun:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*SUP WEY*



hoppinmaddness said:


> Thanks
> 
> The homie tingo hookin it up wit a sick interior
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got some supplys for 9$


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

well what does the bottom of the jet set look like? lol, man dont slow down on that wagon. is the cadi in the bath? stay on it..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> well what does the bottom of the jet set look like? lol, man dont slow down on that wagon. is the cadi in the bath? stay on it..


Lmao the caddy is in base coat nd tape up


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Cant wait to put this bak together thanks to the homie tingo for the interior!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Time to put it together


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Time to put it together


:drama:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Such a sweet Nomad,that is one big headliner mirror holy shit:wow:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:thanks gonna try to finish it by friday


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WoW that is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> WoW that is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.



Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres an update on dirty money


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Heres an update on dirty money


im watchin this one!! the guy who owned "money talks" lives a few blocks away from me.....think he sold it though......havent seen it in a long time!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Jst need to finish the Interior























Engine done jst need to find chrome fan


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dirty money project gonna b sick bro cant wait to see it come together


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qQKxfB_QCfs


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man that wagons sooooooooooo nice. Lookin great.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The Nomads looking badass!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks engine is gonna hav all kind of different parts added to it cuz I lost almost all the engine parts


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whice parts you lose?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

the fan ,starter,
Carburetor nd exhaust manifold


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Was gonna see if I had any thing I could send your way,dont have many engine parts right now.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Was gonna see if I had any thing I could send your way,dont have many engine parts right now.


Thanks bro im gonna see if I can scratch build som parts like the pulleys nd manifold


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Got me hyped on the video then it stopped... damm!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Got me hyped on the video then it stopped... damm!


I'll post another vid wen im done wit it should be long till I finish it nd repp LUGK at som shows here in Az


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres another vid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_qBoqsK8oI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool vid homie.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool vid homie.


Thanks


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got the engine done jst need to wire spark plugs also scratchbuilt belt


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finish her up,homie.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Finish her up,homie.


Thanks bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Time to put it together


thats hot homie :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Got the engine done jst need to wire spark plugs also scratchbuilt belt


:thumbsup: WAY TO GO!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup: WAY TO GO!


Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

New project 1932 sedan








Got the engine wired


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> New project 1932 sedan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the stance just like that! wey cool..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks bro 



Got my lil brother to build a model car 








He's gonna paint it kandy orange sitting on 3 wit a two pump setup nd subs


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Keep doin good homie


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks bro jst tryin to keep up wit the rest
I'll post some pics of my brothers 63 that he's buildin


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Thanks bro jst tryin to keep up wit the rest
> I'll post some pics of my brothers 63 that he's buildin[/QUOTE
> 
> es todo


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that patten looks good.

Hay whats up with that blue truck..The customcarforums contest truck?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks real good fam


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that patten looks good.
> 
> Hay whats up with that blue truck..The customcarforums contest truck?


 Its almost done buildin some door panels for it then it will be finish,I'll post some pics wen i get home


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Looks real good fam


Thanks bro 

These are trends decals that were for a monte carlo but i cut them up to fit the elco


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Irvin!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

My brothers 63


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that patten looks good.
> 
> Hay whats up with that blue truck..The customcarforums contest truck?



















Workin on some door panels still need more work


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Also started another one


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

A my young homie . . . Dont even worry about keepin up wit the rest, just keep doin you and bein creative!!!! You got It Bro! You got the juice, and a good club behind you . Major props to you Bro. Shit you not even a lil homie no more lol. Jus keep goin Bro! Elco is bangin!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Your brother doin good too


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> A my young homie . . . Dont even worry about keepin up wit the rest, just keep doin you and bein creative!!!! You got It Bro! You got the juice, and a good club behind you . Major props to you Bro. Shit you not even a lil homie no more lol. Jus keep goin Bro! Elco is bangin!


 Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gotta finish this one the weekend


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna redo the paint on the one open the doors nd cut of the top


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lovin that elco,nice line up homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

X2 dose dat elco have a ls frunt clip?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

machio said:


> Lovin that elco,nice line up homie.


X2......is that franklin ink you got on it? fits the car pretty good!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 dose dat elco have a ls frunt clip?


No i never found one that fits the elco


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> X2......is that franklin ink you got on it? fits the car pretty good!



Thanks bro nd yea


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Sprayed som color on the 32


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Sprayed som color on the 32
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thats a badass color, nice model too.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Thats a badass color, nice model too.


Thanks


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I likes this sedan man. Thats a nice ROD you have there.......:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Sprayed som color on the 32


nice!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Sprayed som color on the 32


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> No i never found one that fits the elco


U know I could prob help u wit dat I could make dat frunt clip u got on it into an ls for u if u want? I can make a ls clip out of a monte super sport front end just let me know


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> No i never found one that
> 
> Damn phone posted my coment twice


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool sedan Irvin!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Painted the bottom


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That looks good.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> That looks good.


Thanks


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres an update on 63 
















Workin on pump setup







might add some subs nd amps


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

63 is lookin good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> 63 is lookin good.


x2!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got this from the gift exchange on fb from halfass kustoms thanks bro cant wait to open it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Heres an update on 63
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the trey is nice..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> the trey is nice..


Thanks bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Got this from the gift exchange on fb from halfass kustoms thanks bro cant wait to open it


Yeah man. Hope you do.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Cut out the doors nd removed the wing nd gonna scratch build a spoiler like this one


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cool


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Can i have the rims on the 32


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

heres wat i got from the fb xmas exchange


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay that's a nice kit.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Let's hop what's taking so long I been waiting on you


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Makin som skirts for these 
















Almost done wit my 32 jst gotta paint some stuff


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> heres wat i got from the fb xmas exchange


you gonna hop that or build ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Makin som skirts for these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> you gonna hop that or build ?


Build it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Makin som skirts for these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> heres wat i got from the fb xmas exchange


nice!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Makin som skirts for these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should hit me up FAM.. I got skirts for this cast up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

x2


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got a taco truck nd started to cut it open


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIKE DAT


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Can not wait to its open I will pull up in one of my rag s to the grandopening


----------



## LGV-903 (Oct 25, 2011)

Props to all these clean ass builds


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats gonna b sweet!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks homies


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Layed som paint down


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Like that 55.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Got a taco truck nd started to cut it open


 This wat i started with


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

1/32 








Sittin in brake fluid waitin for new paint


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Yea i can prob work wit dat frunt clip bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Ttmft new car for the build off


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

painted this caprice 3 days ago
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOi_GgcjjrU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres some pics pics of the caprice


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*back in az gibe.me a call i will hop yoi and your boy 2day sorry about the other day*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> painted this caprice 3 days ago
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOi_GgcjjrU&feature=youtube_gdata_player







Looks good homie :nicoderm:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

lets do it i am back home now and ready give me a call


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

I let u know bro hit me up in a pm I need a frame for a elco


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dat Bubble is nice!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Dat Bubble is nice!


Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

q


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

no clear sprayed


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice paint homie,you hop'n that one ?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Nice paint homie,you hop'n that one ?


Yea wit a-arms


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I Am going to break you off soon as you done hopping mad


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hoppinmaddness said:


> no clear sprayed


Looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


What colors did u use on it


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looks sweet bro :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> What colors did u use on it


Metal cast clear orange over silver flakes


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> no clear sprayed


nice!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Verry nice fam


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SAY HOPPIN WHAT DUE THE PAINT CAN LOOK LIKE CAN'T FIND IT:no:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

AND IT LOOK DAME GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks pina
Nd bigmoneytexas this is the can I sprayed it over a silver base coat


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Do Work Homie!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S BRO U ARE A BIG HELP:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks fam 
Got the top sprayed should hav clear by the end of today


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Badass bro


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

color is too sick!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hoppin mad you done yet i am waiting on you and today death to jj should be ready still needs paint so get y'all shit ready cause i am making a house call on y'all you want me to come to your house or jj's


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hoppin mad you done yet i am waiting on you and today death to jj should be ready still needs paint so get y'all shit ready cause i am making a house call on y'all you want me to come to your house or jj's



Aint got time rite now me and jj trying to get our show cars done for the show but we can hopp at the show if ya want


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hoppin mad you done yet i am waiting on you and today death to jj should be ready still needs paint so get y'all shit ready cause i am making a house call on y'all you want me to come to your house or jj's


.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LopezCustoms said:


> color is too sick!





ART2ROLL said:


> Badass bro


Thanks


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

death of jj


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

i see u YB:nicoderm:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_Ly6uV2O8g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hoppinmaddness said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_Ly6uV2O8g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 looking good hopping mad i been playing with that paint again i got better in one day the 61 is coming out real nice


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gotta hav this one done by Friday


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dont need sun light to see my reflection on my paint jobs


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> eres chingon wey


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> hoppinmaddness said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as46AoS4p30&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hoppinmaddness said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as46AoS4p30&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: chit ace looks sick bro :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: chit ace looks sick bro :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got a trailer for 5$


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIR0Y92e3IM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat I got from my homie jj for my bday


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i want 2 lol man i am calling jj my birthday is coming up and i need something


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat I got from my homie jj for my bday


nice i got one of those cutty clips from homie art my self there bad ass homie got down cool project fam


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice i got one of those cutty clips from homie art my self there bad ass homie got down cool project fam


Yea very clean cast cant wait to start on it im gonna be sending out parts to get chromed


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Need to get back on this 
Getting ready to lay down som flakes


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah Flakes!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's gonna be bad Impala.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres som updates


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking good up in here bro!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> Looking good up in here bro!


Thanks bro


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

GN's looking good, homie.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got this for $10 the other day








Got the trunk nd hood out


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Check it out fam let me know wat ya think
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrJ7aqMni3o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Regal's looking good,homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

bugs-one said:


> Regal's looking good,homie.


X2....that bitch is blingin:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Jst some of builds nd projects i have goin on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

64 is looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2....nice projects brotha!!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

That candy is TOO sweet!?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks ill get more updates pics soon


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------

